# Bed bugs!



## DubaiExpat (May 10, 2009)

I have a bed bug problem in my flat and it seems the bed bugs are back even after I brought in a (very cheap) pest control company.

Does anyone know of a good pest control company in Dubai that will get rid of the bed bugs for good? This is really becoming a problem so any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## ladyangela (May 10, 2009)

*bed bugs*



DubaiExpat said:


> I have a bed bug problem in my flat and it seems the bed bugs are back even after I brought in a (very cheap) pest control company.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good pest control company in Dubai that will get rid of the bed bugs for good? This is really becoming a problem so any help is much appreciated!!


if you have a really bad problem with bed bugs u should get a good pest control company in..... if the problem is`nt so bad then a really good hoovering both sides of the bed for a week or so should do it. 
or buy a mini steamer and steam the bed but that could be costly.
anywho beds should b hoovered every 6 mths anyway to control bed bugs.
hope this helps.
ann


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't really recommend a company as fortunately, I have never had to deal with bed bugs. The one thing I would say is that you need to also wash all your bed sheets, duvet, pillows, pillow cases, etc in very hot water to make sure that you kill off every last trace of them as unfortunately, if you do not wash these items properly (i.e you are using cold water, or the water is not hot enough), you will very quickly re-introduce the eggs, which will hatch and start the cycle all over again.

You will also need to treat the mattress, as suggested above, and may possibly have to throw out your current mattress if the problem persists. I was reading about the same thing on another forum and the person stated that they threw out all their furniture to eventually get the rid of the problem as they did not seem to be able to kill off all the eggs, which kept hatching and re-infesting the bed. Hopefully, you won't have to resort to such drastic measures.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai Municipality has a Pest Control Section. Start by contacting them.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

DubaiExpat said:


> I have a bed bug problem in my flat and it seems the bed bugs are back even after I brought in a (very cheap) pest control company.
> 
> Does anyone know of a good pest control company in Dubai that will get rid of the bed bugs for good? This is really becoming a problem so any help is much appreciated!!


change the mattress and disinfect the bed frame.


----------

